# Pitted chrome exhaust tip



## 2SkodaFamily (Mar 15, 2011)

The chrome tip on my exhaust has quite a bit of pitting on it. I assume that this is from leaving the soot on it too long.

Is there anything I can use to fill the holes and buff up again afterwards?

Thanks

Martin


----------



## mark wB (Jan 19, 2011)

Iron x from what I have read is what you need !! You just need to remember to seal it on well otherwise it'll go back to the same !


----------



## 2SkodaFamily (Mar 15, 2011)

That won't fix the holes in the chrome though will it?


----------



## 2SkodaFamily (Mar 15, 2011)

How thick is the chrome plating do you suppose? According to something I just found on Google the way to improve this is to sand back the chrome to the lowest level of the pitting. I'm skeptical as I suspect that the chrome plating is not thick enough to sustain this sort of treatment?


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

i too am in the same predicament with a pitted exhaust tip,,,you clean it with autosol etc,stay s good for a week then its rusty and nasty again,once its heavily pitted the only way is to replace it with a new one...best bet is get a new bolt on stainless steel one.


----------

